# Bonzi Wells



## nivy (May 24, 2006)

Bonzi Wells is available for maybe the MLE+. He could be the missing ingredient to the upper echelons of the West next season. Let face it, we've gotten nothing(Vlade, McKie) for the MLE+ the last 2 years, Bonzi is a great one-on-one player; he could also take the double team pressure off of Kobe and Lamar, and he led Sacto in rebounding last season. Phil does not like small guards for the following reason: when they get pick-and-rolled, they can't defend the bigger players in the paint. If we had Bonzi, Kobe could guard the Nash-types(point guards), we could defend the pick-and-roll better and we would rule the boards. Bonzi was almost unstoppable in the San Antonio series this season. Plus, I think Sacto is not going to give him the $8 mil he was paid last season. Offer him the MLE+LLE and let's get it on!


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

nivy said:


> Bonzi Wells is available for maybe the MLE+. He could be the missing ingredient to the upper echelons of the West next season. Let face it, we've gotten nothing(Vlade, McKie) for the MLE+ the last 2 years, Bonzi is a great one-on-one player; he could also take the double team pressure off of Kobe and Lamar, and he led Sacto in rebounding last season. Phil does not like small guards for the following reason: when they get pick-and-rolled, they can't defend the bigger players in the paint. If we had Bonzi, Kobe could guard the Nash-types(point guards), we could defend the pick-and-roll better and we would rule the boards. Bonzi was almost unstoppable in the San Antonio series this season. Plus, I think Sacto is not going to give him the $8 mil he was paid last season. Offer him the MLE+LLE and let's get it on!


The Lakers are short on guys who can create their own shot. Not sure he would be all you made him out to be. 

Seems like he's found a home Sacto...can't imagine two filthy rich bros would let a guy whose proven he can dominate a playoff game go.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

bonzi is coming back man.

so many reasons... one reason not mentioned yet is that artest wants him. artest wanted two things; adelman and bonzi's return. adelman is gone. the maloof bros dont want to disappoint him twice, or else he might cause trouble. i think they know this.

plus bonzi has been great for the kings, i dont think they would let him go that easily.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I doubt he's coming back to the kings.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, i doubt that he'll sign for the MLE then. i think he's goign to want at least 9 million. he's 30, so maybe he'll get a 4-5 year contract?


----------



## sohail (May 13, 2006)

Drk Element said:


> I doubt he's coming back to the kings.


why do u say that


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It's a safe bet that the Lakers will re-sign *Laron Profit* at the minimum. *Kareem Rush* was waived by the Charlotte Bobcats and could get the Lakers' Bi-Annual Exception (if not the minimum).

A few other names have been mentioned as possible targets, some by the media, some by fans, and some by people close to the team:

*Al Harrington - *The fan choice, most who are convinced that he'll demand a sign and trade to LA. This would probably be fantasy, but anything is possible.
*Sam Cassell* - Likely to stay with the Clippers for two seasons and then join the coaching staff.
*Matt Harpring* - Likely to stay with the Jazz, but a solid veteran who could command part of the mid-level.
*Peja Stojakovic* - Supposedly interested in being a Laker for a discount, but his defense was lousy before his knee injury which forced him to miss most of the playoffs. The Lakers may not reciprocate his interest.
*Jason Terry - *Probably too expensive.
*Mike James - *A little too old for the Lakers to give five years to, but a possibility nonetheless.
*Speedy Claxton* - A bit injury prone and not ideal for the triangle based on height.
*Jared Jefferies - *An intriguing fit in the triangle alongside Odom, but he's a restricted free agent and the Wizards have recently declared him as part of the team's core.
*Stacy Augmon - *Recently mentioned as a possible veteran pickup for the Lakers.
*Bonzi Wells - *Good size. May be too expensive.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_17320.shtml


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> It's a safe bet that the Lakers will re-sign *Laron Profit* at the minimum. *Kareem Rush* was waived by the Charlotte Bobcats and could get the Lakers' Bi-Annual Exception (if not the minimum).
> 
> A few other names have been mentioned as possible targets, some by the media, some by fans, and some by people close to the team:
> 
> ...


Yea baby Kareem coming back! Wooo hooo!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Bonzi won't sign for the MLE. If he doesn't come back to Sacramento, it's because of money, so he wouldn't sign with the Lakers for the MLE. Not only that, he won't want to come off the bench, and his over-size and strength as a guard would be negated playing at the 3 spot, and he certainly isn't taking Kobe's spot.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Unique said:


> Yea baby Kareem coming back! Wooo hooo!


Why in god's name would Kareem come back, this guy had ONE good game while he was here, we already gotta bunch of guys that can "shoot and only shoot"

Say no to Kareem, at least Laron could play defense


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

City_Dawg said:


> we already gotta bunch of guys that can "shoot and only shoot"


outside of brian cook, who are these "bunch of guys"?

If we could get him for the LLE, why wouldn't you want him back?


----------



## nivy (May 24, 2006)

S-Star said:


> Bonzi won't sign for the MLE. If he doesn't come back to Sacramento, it's because of money, so he wouldn't sign with the Lakers for the MLE. Not only that, he won't want to come off the bench, and his over-size and strength as a guard would be negated playing at the 3 spot, and he certainly isn't taking Kobe's spot.


I hear Sacto is talking to P.J. Carlisimo about being coach. I doubt Bonzi stays to play for that clown. He just left Memphis, because he can't play for that type of coach. Bonzi starts with Kobe, Lamar, Walton, and Kwame. In the triangle(not including Kwame), these guys are interchangable in the offense. Money is important, but I doubt Sacto wants to pay more than the MLE. So, all things being equal plus he starts with the Lakers. he's here!


----------



## nivy (May 24, 2006)

afobisme said:


> bonzi is coming back man.
> 
> so many reasons... one reason not mentioned yet is that artest wants him. artest wanted two things; adelman and bonzi's return. adelman is gone. the maloof bros dont want to disappoint him twice, or else he might cause trouble. i think they know this.
> 
> plus Bonzi has been great for the kings, i dont think they would let him go that easily.


I don't think the Maloofs are going to let "Prozac" Ron run their franchise. He wanted Adelman back as coach. What happened to that request? I thought so.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im not saying they are goign to let him run the organization... all im saying is they'll think twice before they make him twice as unhappy.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Would Bobby Jackson be available?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"As reported by Sunny Vacarro today on 570..he is stating that the lakers mgmt is trying to make a strong push to get Bonzi Wells for a one year contract with the hopes of signing him for an extended contract next year. He went on to say that the lakers are 90% there...what does that mean?"

http://lakers.topbuzz.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-415.html


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I actually like the move. We need depth, all the good teams have it now in the NBA. It ain't about having 2 great players and fill ins its about having former big scorers taking lesser roles but still maintaining the ability to drop 25 on any given night. 

Bonzi is gonna be a monster for someone this season because he's gonna feel shunned as far as the big money goes so for at least a year you're gonna get the good Bonzi. 

Only thing of concern is the unusually good chemostry and harmony that exists on the team right now . Would he disrupt it. 

If true this move could make us an Elite team.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

another small foward? we don't need him...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Bonzi for the MLE? After the way he played against the Spurs in the playoffs?

Highly unlikely.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Sean said:


> "As reported by Sunny Vacarro today on 570..he is stating that the lakers mgmt is trying to make a strong push to get Bonzi Wells for a one year contract with the hopes of signing him for an extended contract next year. He went on to say that the lakers are 90% there...what does that mean?"
> 
> http://lakers.topbuzz.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-415.html


I'm a big supporter of Bonzi Wells. I hope this is true.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

he may not play a position of need, but i'll take Bonzi over nothing.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't know if Bonzi really fits on this team, but if he will sign for cheap who cares.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont really see this as happening. We already have too many players as is. But if we can get him for cheap, then why not?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Once again, it appears that no one can confirm the story from Sonny. It is looking like another internet only rumor. I found it on another website and I apologize for bringing it here without some sort of verification. 

Did any one of you ever hear this on 570? I wasn't able to listen today.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm not buying this at all. To refresh your memories, we already used our MLE on Vlad. Do you really expect Bonzi to sign with us for the Vet's minimum at one year? No way. Even if we guaranteed him an extension after the one year was up, it seems like he could just do that with another team, but signing one year MLE before hand instead of the vets minimum we have.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This won't happen, but it would be a great fit. Why? Bonzi is a PF on offense and a better low-post scorer than any Laker.

Hell you can play him and Cook together put Bonz in the post while Brian Bullard floats around outside.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> This won't happen, but it would be a great fit. Why? Bonzi is a PF on offense and a better low-post scorer than any Laker.
> 
> Hell you can play him and Cook together put Bonz in the post while Brian Bullard floats around outside.


uhmm....and on defense? Cook and Bonzi as our bigs???


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Bonzi's on his way to houston

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2605639


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

It's to bad Bonzi couldn't have signed with an Eastern Conference team because the Rockets will be fighting with us for a playoff spot.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn it, Houston gonna be even tougher to beat with Battier, Wells and a healthy Tmac. This gonna be a very hard battle for the playoff spots in the West this year. I am kinda a little nervous.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaBruins said:


> uhmm....and on defense? Cook and Bonzi as our bigs???


No.

All I was saying is you can play perimeter orientated bigs and have Bonzi play as a post on offense and a GUARD on defense. If you have a lineup of Farmar, Evans, Radmanovich, Cook and Mihm out there, who is going to score inside besides Mihm? Plus Mihm is not a double-team threat. Now if you Evans out and put Bonzi in, then you can post-up Bonzi and have Radman and Cook spotting up for 3's, while they still guard the forwards on the other end of the court.

It's the same thing as early on last year when Odom and Parker did most of the ball handling in the backcourt yet Odom still guarded frontcourt players on D.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Houston is starting to look dangerous!!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah, Houston is starting to look real good. Of course that all depends on the questionable health of TMac and Yao.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Hate to admit but Houston will be the best team in the west.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

dannyM said:


> Hate to admit but Houston will be the best team in the west.


are you seroius?

i think they'll be lucky, and i mean lucky, to land homecourt advantage come playoff time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

afobisme said:


> are you seroius?
> 
> i think they'll be lucky, and i mean lucky, to land homecourt advantage come playoff time.


They'll need to make the playoffs before they get homecourt...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

It all depends on what T-Mac shows up this year, if he shows up at all...


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

dannyM said:


> Hate to admit but Houston will be the best team in the west.


If healthy and happy they may very well be (even if Amare plays well).


----------

